# Kennt sich einer mit Seuster-Rolltoren aus ?.



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2005)

Hallo,
kennt sich einer mit Seuster-Rolltoren aus ?. Habe folgende Fehlermeldung 363, 364 (kann nicht Nullpunkt anfahren, Sicherheitsleiste angefahren) leider kann man an der Sicherheitsleiste nichts sehen, und die Doku gibt nicht viel her (da ist keine Explosionszeichnung mit dabei).


----------



## seeba (18 September 2005)

Vielleicht ist ja die Sicherheitsleiste kaputt. Du könntest mal die Signale an der Steuereinheit nachmessen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2005)

Hallo,
hatte nur meinen Duspol mit, der zeigte 12V Versorgungsspannung an und 6V Ausgang von der Lichtschranke(steht jedenfals im Schaltplan), ich sehe an der Leiste bloß keine Lichtschranke :?:  :?:  :?: und wenn ich an der Liste rumzerre sehe ich keine Veränderung bei der Ausgangsspannung.


----------

